# post them 19388-1940 canti zzz



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2015)

*post them 1938-1940 canti zzz*

I Need Reference.Pics.For.My Canti project....


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

What are you looking for specifically? V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 14, 2015)

deluxe and special models with accesories


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2015)

1939 model B-707 Autocycle Deluxe.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2015)

1938 B707 Deluxe. The Findley site has the catalogs from these years which are pretty good references. 1938/9 are similar while '40 has some notable changes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2015)

Both your guys bikes are killer! Love the 2 tone green!


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 14, 2015)

those bikes are great

shawn do you have a link to that sight


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2015)

That is the only Schwinn 26" that I would buy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Here ya go.... http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm  V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2015)

*1941 schwinn autocycle*

This was my pride and joy until downsizing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Beautiful bike Wes. It should be noted for accuracy that the B707 Autocycle Super Deluxe for 1941 was equipped with the Mesinger B1 seat and not the Milsco Pogo. Also note the flat Lobdell wheels and the canti tank with the switch on top. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 15, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> This was my pride and joy until downsizing!
> View attachment 231564



Wes, that bike is so sweet....my eyes are getting cavities...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 15, 2015)

1940 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle Special


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2015)

NICE 1940 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle Special!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 16, 2015)

This reason i asked about these bikes is that i found these models anddd some things are throwing me off such as the absense of accesories on the first and a light cover and what lloks like the wrong tank on the second..... were there base line autocycle models?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Both bikes look like old time, incorrectly restored bikes. Both appear to be '41s. Its hard to tell from the pic but the bike on top looks like it is just missing the crossbar speedo because it looks to me like there is a switch on top of the tank. It has the wrong seat though. Stem doesn't look quite right either. The bottom bike has a whole bunch of wrong going on. Should have B1 instead of pogo, looks like it has the 37-9 big forebrake, and should have a fender bomb instead of fenderlite for a SD. As an SD it has the wrong tank. Also looks like it has drop centers instead of the correct flat Lobdells for '41. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2015)

The 41 model Super Deluxe  had a few one year only features that set it apart from the deluxe model Autocycles from 1938-1940.
 The frame/fork, fenders, chainguard & tank, are all unique to the 41 model Super Deluxe Autocycle.
 The carry over parts from the earlier Deluxe models were the crossbar speedometer(Delta horn and light buttons instead of the earlier bakelite E/A, were exclusive to the 41 models), front fenderbomb catseye reflector, twin headlights, and the 3" deluxe Stimsonite rear fender reflector. 
The 38-41 Autocycles were equipped models with special order trim levels. They all could be ordered with or without the cyclock, springfork, crossbar speedo, or drum brakes, and they were still considered to be deluxe or in the case of the 1941 model super deluxe Autocycles, regardless of how they were equipped.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 16, 2015)

Man, I have seen SO few original full tilt '41s with crossbar/bomb, etc.  I'm curious how rare they actually are.  I've seen far more hanging tank models ironically and I know they're a very rare bike.

Marty, how many original push button '40 hanging tanks do you think are out there compared to the non-button tanks?  I've had two.....ever.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 16, 2015)

My '41 Liberty that was some original paint, some faux'd to match by Dave Stromberger paint.  I really regret selling this one.  Wish I remember who bought it!

Anyone has a nice one for sale, please let me know.  I need a '41, super or standard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Something interesting to note. Here is the '41 B607 I just bought but notice it has the tube for the bumpers like you would find on a Super (B707). Any of you Schwinn experts care to chime in on this one? Also if anyone has a couple extra rubber bumpers or knows of a source I could use a couple. V/r Shawn


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 16, 2015)

Totally weird.   I always thought those were on later bikes like the '46 B6.  Someone smarter than I will know.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2015)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Man, I have seen SO few original full tilt '41s with crossbar/bomb, etc.  I'm curious how rare they actually are.  I've seen far more hanging tank models ironically and I know they're a very rare bike.
> 
> Marty, how many original push button '40 hanging tanks do you think are out there compared to the non-button tanks?  I've had two.....ever.




My thoughts are that the push button tank 40 Special is the rarest of the Autocycle line with the switch tank 41 Super Deluxe right behind it.
The odd thing, is that both bikes look very common at first glance, because of the popularity and success of the B6 line.
But, in reality, there are very few original condition examples of either of these models.
Who's to say how many of each exist, but just ask yourself how many of the jewel tanks have you seen and how many of the switch type hanging tank cantilever models have you seen?
Now ask yourself how many original push button 40 Specials or fully equipped 41 Super Deluxes have you seen?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 16, 2015)

I have owned now two '40 Canti specials, never a '41 Super Deluxe, just a '41 special.  I don't recall seeing a '41 Super for sale in a looooong time.  Someone needs to just break one from the collection and sell it.


----------

